# Where can i download free opera videos?



## armin (Feb 8, 2013)

so...i wanted to know if there are any websites where you can download complete opera VIDEOS.and i mean classical operas in particular...mozart's or gluck's operas...so i'd be glad if you could help me!  and i'd really like to know about websites you can download VIDEOS because i know quite a few that provide mp3s.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

YouTube. Loads there.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Go to keepvid . com to download Youtube videos. There are some amazing treasures there - complete operas.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok guys, here's a little trick I learned, very fast and practical. Open on Youtube the video that you want to download. Then, on the link bar, go after the first . and add "ss". It should look like this: www.ssyoutube.com/(rest of link here). Just add that ss and press enter, and it should take you to another window, where you can download straight away or select another format/quality just down below. Have fun with your videos, and mods, if I posted something that I shouldn't, let me know.


----------

